# Speedy Express Wagon



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 30, 2013)

I just picked up this wagon over the weekend, was never much for the wood wagons but this one is pretty unusual with rear dual wheels.  Gordon at Wagonmasters thought it was manufactured by Garton Toy Co. in the late 1930s.  He sent a picture of one from a 1938 catalogue that looked just like it except it only said Express and had white tires.  The duallys must make it speedy. ha!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2013)

Kool find!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2013)

That is an interesting wagon find! Never saw a dual wheel wagon of any kind before. Guess this must be the 1 Ton version. 

Dave


----------



## kathrin (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice surprise about this shorter form. Can you tell us what it is you are talking/writing about?
Has any info. about this shorter form been posted before (and i just missed it)?
re in IT world.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice wagon. I'd like to have one to bring with me when I take my 47 1/2 GMC truck to swap meets.

http://www.fattiretrading.com/gmc.html

Let me know if you want to sell or trade it.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

